# Balang araw



## UncleDako

How does the line "Balang araw ay, malalaman mo rin " translate. It is from the song Chinito.


----------



## DotterKat

UncleDako said:


> ...."*Balang araw* ay, malalaman mo rin " ...



*Someday*, you will also realize... (or *Someday*, you too will know/realize...)


----------



## UncleDako

DotterKat said:


> *Someday*, you will also realize... (or *Someday*, you too will know/realize...)



Is that related to "Bilang araw"? Meaning with a different spelling (or possibly a misspelling.)


----------



## DotterKat

_Bilang _in _bilang araw _is indeed a misspelled word. It can be used with _araw _in a sentence like _*Bilang* na ang mga araw mo (Your days are *numbered*), _but then of course it means something totally different.


----------

